

Is a product ever complete? - zlotty
http://avisweblog.tumblr.com/post/12647714821/is-a-product-ever-complete

======
unalone
Is anything ever complete? What does "complete" even mean?

On the one hand, you can always tweak. Add new things or take them away or
reorganize them. On the other hand, there are always entirely different things
you could be doing, and the time you spend tweaking could be used to make new
things.

Walt Whitman spend his entire life writing Leaves of Grass, editing and re-
editing. Had he not died I'm sure he'd have continued to write it. Is the
complete poem the last draft he wrote? Is it one of the earlier drafts when he
first thought he was finished? Or is it the poem he would have continued to
write had he not died?

One of the truly tremendous things about interactive technology is that things
are easier to deconstruct and edit than they ever have been before. Authors
don't get the final say exactly the way they used to. Everything is a living,
breathing document, more than ever before.

The question, I think, isn't whether a product is complete, it's whether it's
currently moving anyplace interesting, or whether it ought to be.

~~~
zlotty
Nicely said.

------
rosspanda
i would say no, most website always have to keep evolving and improving, even
if its just adding like buttons and google+ bits as they come out. ross @
moodpanda.com

